# 2007 sentra speaker dimensions?



## snoopmyelf (Nov 8, 2007)

i have a 2.0s model with the convience package, i have tried looking online but all i find is that it has 6 speakers and that they are all 6x9? sounds wierd unless all six are infact 6x9's is this true? if not what are the dimensions?


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

Find Car Audio/Video Gear that Fits Your Vehicle at Crutchfield!

this is crutchfields speaker size database. it helped me on many cars and it hasnt been wrong for me yet so hopefually it will help you. it will even list all of the compatible speakers that crutchfield sells for your car.


----------

